# Homemade dive flashlight!



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I made this Dive light from some parts I found at the hardware store today and a $2.99 9 light LED flashlight from the same store. I can't wait to get out there and try it. The total cost per light is just over $10 to make.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is a youtube video of it. Just to give you an Idea of how it turns on and off. Great thing about it is it will be very easy to change the batteries. After I try it I will get back on here and let you guys know how(or if) it works. I threw it in the deep end of my pool for 20 or so minutes and no leaks. But it is only 8' so we'll see how it works at 80' and then let you know. 
http://youtu.be/1C-Ou__rO-s


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

very cool that would work great with my kayak long as I remember to keep it tethered when I drop it 
thanks for the post!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Pretty sweet, headed to lowes in the morning, what did you use for the lens


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Watch out for hydrogen build up from the batteries, especially if they get wet, and especially again with salt water. Dive lights have a catalyst inside them that neutralizes the Hydrogen and keeps it from building to explosive levels. I haven't heard of anyone getting hurt, but I have had them blow up on me both underwater and on the boat. Makes a hell of a mess.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I was gonna use mine on the yak, just to help water proof it


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn.. MacGiver....


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

ycanti said:


> Pretty sweet, headed to lowes in the morning, what did you use for the lens


I was at Lowes allllllll stinkin day. I couldn't find what I was looking for for a flounder light. So I gave up on that and decided to make a dive light. I went to Hall's hardware in Milton and got everything I needed. Light included. I used plexiglass for the lens and cut it out with a dremel. Then I scraped the edges on the concrete to smooth them out and make it fit tight. In one of the threaded end caps put the rubber washer then plexiglass lens, put pipe thread sealant on and then tighten it down TIGHT. Then in the other end take the drain plug (an 1 3/8 to 1 1/2 drain plug works perfect) and put it in metal ring down in the other screw cap, sit the butt of the flashlight in the plug and lower the assembled part down over it after you use the sealant(or pipe tape) and tighten it down. (It's important that the butt of the flashlight is in the drain plug when you tighten that side down since the rubber plug squeezes the flashlight and holds it in place.) 

It's easy and only costs 10-12 dollars. 

P.S Get the plexiglass at lowes. They only sell big sheets at Hall's. They found a piece that was already cut and sold it to me for a great price though.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Evensplit said:


> Watch out for hydrogen build up from the batteries, especially if they get wet, and especially again with salt water. Dive lights have a catalyst inside them that neutralizes the Hydrogen and keeps it from building to explosive levels. I haven't heard of anyone getting hurt, but I have had them blow up on me both underwater and on the boat. Makes a hell of a mess.


Hey man, what causes the Hydrogen build up? The light is completely sealed and the batteries should never get wet. Do I still need to worry about it? Thanks for the heads up though, never heard of it.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

:notworthy:Awesome!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Domtasc said:


> Hey man, what causes the Hydrogen build up? The light is completely sealed and the batteries should never get wet. Do I still need to worry about it? Thanks for the heads up though, never heard of it.


 Hydrogen builds when batteries charge or discharge. The light should be left open when not in use so any gas can bleed off NIMH batteries are not suppose to build any gas. If the light floods it will most likely not explode because of the water. I have flooded many without any explosion. However I have had one explode that was sealed up in my hot camper and when i connected the charge port it blew and destroyed the PVC housing. No one was injured but it could have cut me really bad(Lucky Me). Thats why when not in use I always leave the charging port off and in the up position for the port. 
For underwater lights you really need an O-ring sealed system. Because as the pressure increases with depth the O-ring gets sealed more from the pressure. And that requires machining and a lot of experimenting. Good luck..:thumbup:


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I think the plug in the back would do the same as the o-ring. Unless the pressure is too great and it sucks the plug in, but I'll definitely let you guys know how it works if I can ever get back out there and dive again.


----------

